# Slovene: to have more degrees than a thermometer



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Iščem slovensko različico fraze "to have more degrees than a thermometer". S tem torej opišemo nekoga, ki je visoko izobražen (ima diplome, magisterij, doktorat, ...).

Kakšen predlog?

Hvala.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Hmm. Tole je kar precejšen izziv, ker gre seveda za besedno igro. Bom malce razmislil (in zraven upal, da se bo prikazal nekdo, ki je bolj jezikovno ustvarjalen od mene. )


----------



## Orlin

Za BCS bi doslovni prevod bio dobar jer se _stepen/__stupanj_ koristi gotovo sasvim kao eng. _degree_ i zato bi takva igra reči bila isto moguća. Da li bi doslovni prevod s eng. na slovenački imao smisla? Imalo bi problema samo ako kod vas ne postoji reč koja može da izražava razinu *i temperature i* *obrazovanja*.


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> Za BCS bi doslovni prevod bio dobar jer se _stepen/__stupanj_ koristi gotovo sasvim kao eng. _degree_ i zato bi takva igra reči bila isto moguća. Da li bi doslovni prevod s eng. na slovenački imao smisla? Imalo bi problema samo ako kod vas ne postoji reč koja može da izražava razinu *i temperature i* *obrazovanja*.



Temperaturo izraža *stopinja*.
Pri izobrazbi pa je *stopnja*.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Hmm. Tole je kar precejšen izziv, ker gre seveda za besedno igro. Bom malce razmislil (in zraven upal, da se bo prikazal nekdo, ki je bolj jezikovno ustvarjalen od mene. )



Njena/njegova izobrazba ima več stopenj kot Rihterjeva lestvica?
Seveda je to pretiravanje, a tudi v izvirniku je.


----------



## Orlin

*cat* said:


> Njena/njegova izobrazba ima več stopenj kot Rihterjeva lestvica?
> Seveda je to pretiravanje, a tudi v izvirniku je.


Odlično!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Se strinjam in čestitam obema!


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> Odlično!



Hvala za pomoč. Si me napeljal na pravo pot.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Se strinjam in čestitam obema!



Hvala.


----------

